# d140 breaking deck belt



## joneill58 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello all, I have a john deere d140 that keeps breaking the deck belt, Have checked all the pulleys and belt routing is correct, Run it for about 10 minutes and it will just snap the belt, tractor is only a year old, Any help would be great, Thanks John, Hope everyone is having a great summer,


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is it breaking the belt from the engine,to the deck,or the blade drive belt ?
It could have a bearing that is locking up,or a tensioner spring is weak,and allowing the belt to jump off,and get cut.


----------



## joneill58 (Mar 24, 2011)

Think we got it, Ran machine again, The large idler pulley was locking up. Changed pulley and ran for an hour, No problems, Thanks again, Get out and have some fun!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I would...but it's 93*,with a heat index of 103* ! LOL!
Can you say "BAR-B-Q"?

Glad you found it !


----------

